# Anyone have DIY exposure unit plans?



## iLL.Reprieve (Sep 2, 2008)

I've searched many other post and haven't really found any answers. There are many post that go on a tangent from the plans or were posted long ago I just thought I would renew the post to get a more updated answer. Sorry if this just becomes another exposure unit post and I am probably gonna be advised to look at other post. But I was just wondering if people with working plans would let me know where I can find plans to begin building my own. Anything would help. Thanks

-Trillion


----------



## kurniad001 (Mar 3, 2009)

I dont think you need plans for an exposure unit. what about an example? 
heres mine: its basically a box with a light bulb in it and a glass sheet on top. its a 400w metal halide, the box on the right is the ballast. takes about 3 minutes to burn a screen.

hope this helps.


----------



## nivleik (May 20, 2009)

well here's mine......


----------



## Wheeler (Apr 15, 2007)

I use this exposure unit with SAATIch m Textile Pv emulsion and burn screens in 30 seconds.

Fast exposing emulsion from one stroke inks

Burns good halftones too.

[media]http://www.wheelerdecals.com/ExposureLight.jpg[/media]

h[URL="http://www.wheelerdecals.com/ExposureLight.pdf"]ttp://www.wheelerdecals.com/ExposureLight.pdf[/URL]

http://www.wheelerdecals.com/ExposureLightback.pdf


----------



## InkedApparel (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey Dennis... how much weight do you use to hold your film to the screen tight..and how thick is your glass...the reason I ask is because I built a lightbox , but cant seem to get good contact between the film and screen... any suggestions?

Inked


----------



## kylerogers (Jul 30, 2008)

These are the best plans I've seen yet. I remember asking about plans for months on this forum, but never came across anything as detailed as this.

I ended up getting a used AWT vacuum unit. Someone put one on ebay for $275 and they were about a four hour drive. It was worth it. 



Wheeler said:


> I use this exposure unit with SAATIch m Textile Pv emulsion and burn screens in 30 seconds.
> 
> Fast exposing emulsion from one stroke inks
> 
> ...


----------



## toughcall (Aug 29, 2008)

Dennis, Were did you buy you 400w metal halide bulb and ballast.


----------



## kurniad001 (Mar 3, 2009)

I used a piece of plywood that fits the inside of the frame and a can of paint about 2-3 kgs. try to balance not breaking your glass sheet and as heavy as you can get.


----------



## kurniad001 (Mar 3, 2009)

ebay.. i think about a hundred dollars. with ballast and everything.. shipping was pretty expensive though about $50 because it is very heavy. but well worth it.


----------



## kylerogers (Jul 30, 2008)

Every city has a hydroponics shop or two these days. I went to one to look at metal halides when I was thinking about building my own. The bulb with all the stuff will run you about $300 at these shops though. You can find lots of them much cheaper on ebay and craigslist.



kurniad001 said:


> ebay.. i think about a hundred dollars. with ballast and everything.. shipping was pretty expensive though about $50 because it is very heavy. but well worth it.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Here is the unit I built. Did not use any plans in particular just looked at some that were posted on here and built my own. 
It measures 30 x30 inches.
I used 3 dual 24" shop lights.
The glass is 1/8" thick.
The lights are about 6" from the glass.
When I am burning a screen, i place a piece if glass that I had cut when i had the glass cut for the top to the exposure unit inside the screen and place two 2.5 pound weights on top and it gets great contact. burn time is about 5 minutes.
Total cost was around $120.

Katrina


----------



## iLL.Reprieve (Sep 2, 2008)

Alright thanks for all the replies. I have tried building my own once before using a 500w it never really worked out due to the distance of the light not exposing the entire screen. I will sure try these plans and hopefully get a good result.


----------

